# Southern Italian Rabbit Stew Recipe



## foodnelson (Mar 5, 2014)

This is a delicious recipe for rabbit stew that was handed down to me from my Italian grandmother. They use to hunt rabbit in the old country and loved to make this stew. I hope you will try it. The following is a short video showing how to make the recipe.






• 2 Cottontail rabbits or 8 chicken thighs
• 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
• 2 tablespoons olive oil
• 5 chopped garlic cloves
• 1 chopped onion
• 4 tablespoons capers or green peppercorns, "which ever you prefer"
• 1/4 cup chopped parsley Large pinch saffron
• 2 cups Hot water
• 1/4 cup red wine vinegar
• Salt and Pepper

1. Soak the rabbit in salted water for 24 hours in the refrigerator. This is not necessary for chicken.
2. Get the vegetable oil hot over medium-high heat in a large skillet or Dutch oven.
3. Pat the rabbit or chicken pieces dry and brown well in the pot. 
4. Meanwhile, chop half the capers or green peppercorns
5. Get your tap water as hot as it will go and fill a 2 cup measure. Crush the saffron in your palm and sprinkle it into the hot water. 
6. Once the meat is all browned, remove it to a plate. Add the onion and garlic and sauté until browned.
7. Add everything into the pot. Place the rabbit or chicken pieces into the liquid. If the liquid does not come at least halfway up the sides of the hare pieces.
8. Cover tightly and place wild rabbit in 300 degree oven for 2.5 hours. Domestic rabbit and chicken should only cook for 1.5 hours. Check the Rabbit after 2 1/2 hours; it should be finished.
9. Serve with wild rice, a green salad and a good Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I like THIS recipe!  It gives me a chance to break-in my brand new Le Creuset 4.5 qt unit!  8)  Made just right for a very small group of diners.


----------

